# Moving Advice



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Good Day People,

I have decided to keep my 150g aquarium, but I have one issue... I will have about 1 - 2 months in between moving into my new home. Does any have any advice on how to keep my fish without my 150 g during that time? I assume the only thing I can do is get smaller tanks and divide them up as best as I can. Any advice from anyone who has experienced this before would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

R


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

How big are your fish? I've kept fish in large totes for a few days while I reseal ed my 125 gallon. Just had a cycled sponge filter and heater for each tote. I also fed the fish much smaller amounts. 1 to 2 months is fairly long but as long as you don't have monster fish should be fairly easy


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

You don't say what species of fish that you have but unless they are very demanding types, I agree with Dis and rubbermaid (or equiv) totes will do the job nicely
Obviously, you will need a method of filtering (Sponge filters are good) as well as heating and some form of ambient lighting but nothing fancy as you will not be growing plants I assume 
I say to add a small light and put it on a timer because you don't want your fish in darkness (like in a basement for example) for as long as 2 months as it will throw out their circadian rhythm and could affect their feeding habits 
An airstone might also be a good option to keep water moving and proper gas exchange 
A couple of months in a tote would not be an issue in my opinion 
Finally, you may wish to also check if a local fish store of one of our forum members would be willing to house them for you for a couple of months. Again, this is dependent upon the species in question but if you like this idea, why not post something on our forum and ask for temp accommodation for your fish


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes depending on the fish. I once had a koi pond plastic and used it for a month. You could buy a stock pond

http://www.tscstores.com/110-US-GALLON-POLY-STOCK-TANK-WITH-PLUG-P14541.aspx#.Vt4VMbyQKrU

Heater water pump/powerheads and large sponge filter and your set.

You can always get most of your money back selling it used on kijiji later or use it as a koi pond .

Just cut your feelings down and try using 50% of your old tank water. If you need to buy a large sponge filter do it now and run it in your tank so it's seasoned for the temp holding.

When moving transfer 50% of the water to your new home. 5 gallon buckets at lowes or homedepot are a couple dollars each

If the fish are not expensive or hard to find and you're not attached to them search auctions on here. The fresh water clubs have big auctions coming up and you can sell all your fish there. They will sell for cheap but you can also buy new stuff once your tank is back up and running

Good luck


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

Kids wading pools are really cheap they should work as well , I have kept fish in them a few times, with no problems.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I would also recommend using a heavy tote/Rubbermaid container, it's quite handy and you could easily keep it for future use, great for when you need to redo your tanks. All you would need then is a sponge filter and heater for some tropical fish.

However, the best way to keep them alive and healthy for longer periods would be another member, I would recommend a LFS, but since most would either be plumbed into a single/multiple shared sump(s) unless it's a very small LFS - it may be too risky. I'm sure most members would be able to lend a hand in holding them perhaps in a large tote for you. It would be the most economical method as the only possible cost would be minor utility stuff, whereas LFS may charge you service/boarding fees for throwing your fish in possible worm and parasite infested waters!

Good luck with the move!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

You didn't say what kind of fish you have and how healthy they are. 2 months is a long time. If you had Eheim 22xx Cannister per tote, perhaps they could survive 2 months, with reduced feeding, and daily 10% water changes. You up for that work?

Warren


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Still waiting*

Still waiting on size of fish and type of fish...


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for the late reply. My wife and I welcomed our daughter into this world yesterday... Unfortunately it was an emergency c-section, so to say the least, it's been eventful. 

Anyway, the fish are all very healthy and smaller tetras, rasboras and some plecos.

I appreciate all the advice. I think the tote will be my preferred method. I have all the equipment to make it work out. 

Any more feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats and hope you are all fine. Small fish should be a breeze to move and house for a couple months. You will be busy with other things. All the best


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter !
Wow 
Good luck on the fish move !


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------

